# Allied Armies.



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey there.

My local GW is having a tournament at the end of the month (next weekend) and the tournament is as follows.

2,000 point army
 2 games (draw is 3rd game)
 extra victory points for fully painted army (got this covered!)
 1 unit of Core may be from any army you can ally with. Becomes Trusted
 1 unit of special OR Rare may be taken from armies you can ally with (becomes trusted)
 "allied" armies must still fit within the %'s for that unit type (core, special..)

I run Beastmen. I love those savage beasts. So here is my predicament. 

For allies, I have a choice of Warriors of Chaos, or Dark Elves.
Dark Elves.
I have a full army of Dark elves that I inherited. About 4k worth of points, all characters, most monsters, 12 repeater Bolt throwers, more cold ones than you can shake a stick at....everything but Malekith. Who is overpriced anyways.

Warriors of Chaos.

I have, unassembled and unpainted 2 boxes of Chaos Knights (converting to Centigors), 1 box of chosen and some marauders. I could easily get a box of Chaos Warriors.


My thoughts are (for each army)

If I took dark elves:
 take a large block of *Repeater Crossbowmen *as core. Add sheilds and let them do their work while supporting any and all assaults on them. They will finally let the beastmen have some decent shooting (ungor raiders....sad sloth) and be able to hold their own with Hatred and 5+ as and parry in close combat. The Hatred really makes them at home with my primal fury warherd.

I would take the *Hydra* as the special/rare choice. The hydra is a nasty customer with breath weapons, regeneration, scaly skin, attacks and will draw fire AWAY from my minotaurs and chariots.
* i was thinking about 2 repeater bolt throwers, but not sure of their impact vs the hydra. 

-- to me this synergy would be great. Not only in lore, but on the field. The armies of Naggarond sent a scounting force to aid their beastmen neighbors in getting rid of a common ally, or even these Dark Elves were captured by the mighty Warherd. 

If i took Warriors of Chaos: 
I would take *Chaos Warriors* as my core choice. Possibly the mark of Nurgle to make them last longer, act as a new ANVIL unit and enable them to take the inevitable ranged shots to the face.....something my no-armor T4 beastmen don't do so hot in. 
For special, I would most likely take *Chosen.* Those well armored brutes make it down the field and will hit like trucks into the flanks (not front and center) of units and just decimate. 
* I was thinking about the *Chaos Knights,* but they are very expensive and I already have great mobility to my army and cheap chariots that can slam home and bring impact hits. I even have centigor, which can be MADE into core (ghorros) to add a great mobile striking force.

-- This would be a natural alliance for the two forces of chaos. Each made by the warping powers of rivaling gods; one spawned by the fell energies, one perverted by the same energies. 
My one hesitation is that this is too similar. These guys are just the same 'once we get into close combat....' monsters that I run with. They are more heavily armored, but still much of the same theory. On the plus, this would enable me to make MOST of my army 'ambush' and just pound the living daylights out of the enemy with blocks of Gors and Ungor spearmen from every direction.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

I would say Dark Elves, warriors of chaos are expensive, and while better than beastmen at killing things, dont *really* add a new dynamic to the army, however a unit of Repeater crossbowmen and a Repeater bolt thrower makes a REAL differance for an army with 0 good ranged support. This allows you to panic or at least whittle down anything that can put the hurt down on you. Just my two cents.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As well, consider using some Black-Guard for a special. I'm not sure about how Beastmen do, but Black-Guard can provide some very reliable killing, and, as I hear, Beastmen have enough monsters anyways.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd consider running a Hydra and stick a Ghorgon behind him, just for shits and giggles. And of course a big unholy mess of Gors to cover some ground and said Repeater Crossbowmen and Bolt Throwers. Then watch their reaction. :laugh:


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> I'd consider running a Hydra and stick a Ghorgon behind him, just for shits and giggles. And of course a big unholy mess of Gors to cover some ground and said Repeater Crossbowmen and Bolt Throwers. Then watch their reaction. :laugh:


He said only one rare choice Otherwise I would suggest the same!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If I had a way to prevent the opponent from getting two unobstructed turns of shooting at my big Chaos Warrior unit, I would jump on it like a bouncy castle with the female cast of baywatch inside.

What's that you say? Ambushing units? :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Putch. said:


> He said only one rare choice Otherwise I would suggest the same!


One ALLIED rare choice. Thats not the same. 

EDIT:

@Sethis
The best bit would be if you could take a Beastmen Hero or Lord with you, who could obviously have Chalice of the Dark Rain. Combined with WoC armour saves and Ungor Skirmishers its pretty much a win on a 2+.  Or Chaos Warriors pushing a Screaming Bell! :laugh:


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah but you suggested a hydra AND reaper bolt thrower, thats two good sir!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Putch. said:


> Ah but you suggested a hydra AND reaper bolt thrower, thats two good sir!


Oh you meant that... I didn't know repeaters were rare, I thought they're special... on second thoughts it would be too expensive to take both, so its either a Hydra or the Bolt Throwers. I wonder if theres one soul who would take the latter if they knew that a Ghorgon was hiding behind that Hydra.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah they a rare choice, haha definitely a powerful combo!


----------

